# Zebra mussels found at Electric Lake



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

The DWR is reporting that close cousins of the quagga mussel, zebra mussels, were identified at Electric Lake. This will be expensive. :?

http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/08-11/zebra_electric.php


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

-#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- 
What he said..


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Ughhh...not good!!! Hopefully this doesn't turn into a huge problem. That would be terrible, to say the least. Even if it is just Electric that is effected, from everything I've heard that is a great fishery. 

Funny how Quagga Mussels have mostly been mentioned as the bigger threat to Utah waters, then all of a sudden the Zebra Mussels are the ones that turn up. Go figure. 

It will be interesting to see what the findings will be in the upcoming months. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. -)O(-


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Ughh indeed. Clean off your **** boats people!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## El Sombrero (Jan 29, 2008)

DNR could have stopped this cold by not allowing out of state boats (or boats that have been out of state) into Utah waters.


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

SON OF A !


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*NNNOOOO!!!!!*

So that means now scofield, hunnington, cleveland, and joes valley are next. My whole favorite canyon desimated by those little buggers. Just when the fishing was starting to get good to!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

The report said that the DNA tests being run are on the "cutting edge of science". Maybe this mussel DNA has always been there and we are just finding out about it now. I'm not going to panic just yet, let's wait and see what the scientists come up with. Anyways-here's looking on the bright side of things :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> The report said that the DNA tests being run are on the "cutting edge of science". Maybe this mussel DNA has always been there and we are just finding out about it now. I'm not going to panic just yet, let's wait and see what the scientists come up with. *Anyways-here's looking on the bright side of things :*wink:


See? I told you that I thought you were that kind of guy! :lol:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

What does that mean for the fishing? I know that it is bad for the boaters, because they have to put more work into cleaning their boats, but are they bad for fish?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> What does that mean for the fishing? I know that it is bad for the boaters, because they have to put more work into cleaning their boats, but are they bad for fish?


Yes, they can be devastating to a fishery. From my understanding, they are filter feeders and can suck all of the nutrients out of the water. I guess in a sense they make the water TOO clean for most fish to live in it. They can spread like mad, and cover the beaches of lakes, and cling to the bottoms of boats and any other underwater structure.

I am no expert, and would like to do a little more research. All I know is that Zebra Mussels=bad news.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> What does that mean for the fishing? I know that it is bad for the boaters, because they have to put more work into cleaning their boats, but are they bad for fish?


My understanding is they will literally destroy the eco-system and choke all vegetation, therefore not allowing any food for the fish. I'd bet W2U has some info on this stuff. Unless he hates me....


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Well ****e that sucks! That is my favorite place to go, and like Orvis said if they are there chances of them being at the other lakes up there is very likely. Sucky!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> Well **** that sucks! That is my favorite place to go, and like Orvis said if they are there chances of them being at the other lakes up there is very likely. Sucky!


Worse than sucks....all Tribal Waters have been closed to boats, pontoons and personal watercraft until at least next year. This includes, Bottle Hollow, Twin Pots, Midview (?) , Cedarview and more than a half dozen lakes or ponds. Moon Lake is very close to the Res...as is Cottonwood, Brough, and more.

I don't believe the results will be better next year, the Tribe is just trying to find time to get the issue's corrected....


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

We've lived with the Zeb's for more than twenty years on my home waters of Lake St. Clair and Lake Erie. The Musky and SM Bass fishing has exploded with the clearer water, since they are both sight feeders and the Walleye fishing has suffered because they are much harder to catch now because they are very light shy and now on the bottom mostly, even in very deep water, during the day. On Lake St. Clair we definitely have better fishing because of them right NOW. That being said, the whole fishery could collapse if the food chain gets too out of wack. Once Pandora's box is open---you can't go back. I don't believe there has ever been a suucessful eradication effort on these pests. I fear for your beautiful trout lakes that I've come to love in my two short years of coming to Utah. The Great Lakes are seemingly able to withstand the assault of these invaders but the ecosystem of a small alpine lake may not. -)O(-


----------

